# Merry Christmas Woodworkers



## bill (May 21, 2004)

We wish everyone a wonderful and safe Christmas.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks and the Same from the Stagg household.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Same wishes for all ...from the 'double-wide' 

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE WOOD WHACKERS !!!


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Burls to all of y'all knotheads


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Not wanting to offend any of the owners of the site MERRY CHRISTMAS to all you woodworkers.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all - I must be a woodworker since I got my lathe in and have now turned 2 pens !!!

BArry


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Merry Christmas back at ya!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

WildThings said:


> Merry Christmas to all - I must be a woodworker since I got my lathe in and have now turned 2 pens !!!
> 
> BArry


Yep, your done for now!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks and Merry Christmas to all of you. Had a great one with kids and grandkids - what a mess.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> Thanks and Merry Christmas to all of you. Had a great one with kids and grandkids - *what a mess.*


LOL... AMEN, Tom !!!!

Looks like a 'mini-Chernobyl' over here... Trying to get enough coffee in me to tackle the mayhem.. Sure hope I ain't pizzed off the garbage pickup men.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

They're going to hate me. I've already put out a large (50 gal) can and 3 large garbage bags and have one more to drag out there. Wife posted "before" and "after" pics on facebook - need to download pics on my computer and post.


----------

